# Xtrail outside temperature reading



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi...this is very minor thing i am curious about. This is my first vehicle i have owned with a outside temperature readout (in the clock). I do not think it is accurate. Is there a way to clean or adjust to get a more accurate reading? The other day it displayed 11 celcius when my smartphone /radio announcement and tv Weather channel all had the temp at about 6 to 7 Celcius. Not a big deal, but if there is a trick or adjustment to get an accurate reading i will try, if not i can live with it as is.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can try cleaning the sensor or replacing it. As far as I know, there's no adjustment capability on it. You might try relocating it to another mounting spot.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have you seen the sensor location?









That close to the radiator ,it can only give a few degrees higher  

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for the replies and the location diagram. Maybe i do the simple thing and see if it can be removed and cleaned somehow. I need to look at it and see if it can be relocated, if need be. I agree that it is in a silly spot that the Rad heat could increase the temperature ....but now i am recalling a few morning i got in the vehicle and just turning on a cold engine..the temp read out off about 2-3 degrees. You know, i have been an autoglass installer for around 25 years, so i have sat in thousands of customer vehicles, some with temperature readouts and i now remember scoffing at how inaccurate some of the temp readouts were, especially in the warm summer months. So if i can easily clean or relocate the temp sensor , i will..but if not i just live with it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony, I remembered there was an old thread about this with instructions for moving it. I never bothered. I just take it as a rough indication and relish the extra heat that it says I am experiencing!

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/123601-temperature-readout-problem-sensor-relocation.html


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks, i just went thru that link. Seems a few people relocated it to the inside of the front grill and had better (accurate) temp readings. One person relocated it to the inside front bumper, either to the left or right of center...as long as further away from the radiator. I will look at my Xtrail today and most likely move the sensor to the grill area and secure with either a twist tie or thin Zap strap.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

well today at noon i got around to popping my hood open and relocating the temp sensor to just behind the nissan logo on the front grill. I hopped in my car (with a cold engine) and turned my key on to just check what temp reading i may have...said 9 Celcius. But really it was only 6 Celcius , according to my smartphone weather apps and the radio announcements. Oh well...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Try with a real thermometer. 
They have weather stations near you with highly sophisticated instruments not a cheap sensor getting the heat from the soil.

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i have two outside thermometers nailed up on posts, one in front yard, other in back yard....they too can give diff readings whether both in direct shade or sun. Here in Vancouver we get our official weather temp and rainfall amount from the Airport located in the southern suburb of Richmond....it can also vary from suburb to suburb. Not a big deal, lol..i spent enuff cash on my Xtrail in upgrades in the 7 months or so i owned it...not gonna touch the temp sensor anymore.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just read this and figure it provides the explanation.

Why Are Car Thermometers So Inaccurate?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Mine reads high when I first start driving but after a few minutes it's quite accurate. They are bound to be off a bit, the sensor is mounted on a 2 ton chunk of steel baking in the sun with a fiery hot engine.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Xhale.....many months ago i cleaned and relocated the temperature sensor. Not sure if it made any improvement or just works same as before...it doesnt bother me either way. If it is off by one or two degrees it is something that is normal and i dont mind...unless it is off by 5-10 degrees....lol...


----------

